# i know whippet but what else?



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

this is soleil i know shes part whippet but what else can she be?
PLEASE DONT SAY DALMATION!
































this is her with her sisters but see they dont have spots so they cant be dalmation mixes. also soleils sopots are on her skin.mores pics to come.


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

thank you for your time.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

To be honest, I don't really see much whippet. If she's still a puppy, maybe she just hasn't gotten her tuck yet though. Puppies can be so hard to judge as to what breed they are. She does have some sighthoundy ears. No idea as to a breed mix other than JRT?


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

She's really cute! I don't think she's JRT... she seems too big. I can see a little pit bull in her... 

I 'm not sure how true this is but there is a DNA test that people can get to find out what breeds their mix is made up of... I heard it is pretty accurate... (I'll have to look into it...I might consider doing that with my dog)
http://www.whatsmydog.com/mixed_breed_analysis/analysis/default.aspx


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, but I say Dalmatian/Whippet mix. You see, just because the other dogs dont look it, doesnt mean she/they cant be Dalmatian. One litter can have multiple fathers (each puppy could have a different father) and of course their is only one mother. So it IS possible she could be Dalmatian, and its not just the spots, her face looks so Dalmatian with some whippet(in the 3rd picture).


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Sorry, but I say Dalmatian/Whippet mix. You see, just because the other dogs dont look it, doesnt mean she/they cant be Dalmatian. One litter can have multiple fathers (each puppy could have a different father) and of course their is only one mother. So it IS possible she could be Dalmatian, and its not just the spots, her face looks so Dalmatian with some whippet(in the 3rd picture).


I was going to point this out  I agree and say she's a Dalmation/Whippet mix for sure.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I see pittbull. Whatever the mix shes a cutie


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

How old is he?

I agree with Silly. Your dog has a very Dal like body as well. Out of curiosity, why are you so dead set against her being part Dal?


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

I see Dalmation, too! 

And Silly is spot on- dogs *and cats* can have many different fathers per litter. Each puppy could have a different father, theoretically. 

It just depends on where the mom went. 

I don't see a whole lot of whippet. Whippets are not very common. 

I don't really see pitbull, either. Her head is shaped like a Dalmation's and she doesn't have those crazy square Batman jaws that pitbulls have. 

She has an athletic build of a Dalmation. 

Why don't you want her to be part Dal?


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

how does she have a dalmation build? shes lean, has a tuk has the same type of ears, and head shape also the spots are on her skin not her fur. shes about 8 months. weres the pit in her?
because im sure shes not a dal!also she has the same build as my godfathers jrt mix who they think has part whippet in him.he also has spots on his skin like her and has the same head shape.
Edit: also my friend says she has the same temperment as a whippet nice and shy,unlike dalmations who are jerks. im not saying that i dont like dals but thats she said.another thing she has the whippet speed.

sorry my mom yelled at me for posting this thats why i wanted to delete this.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

soleilwhippet said:


> because im sure shes not a dal!
> 
> do you know if you can delete threads? i want to delete this because i want people to understand that im her owner and i have the power to say what she is and isnt.


Sorry, but this is a mixed-bred dog. There is NO way (aside from DNA tests) you will ever be sure of anything - breed wise.

And yeah, you can say whatever you want. That doesn't make it true. I don't see why you bothered to post a thread like this if you only wanted specific answers. You obviously already have you own ideas and aren’t willing to consider anything else - thus this question/thread was entirely pointless.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont think the thread should be deleted simply because you didnt get the answer you wanted. You asked a question on a public forum and got responses. No one was rude or broke any rules. 

Also, you may want to research Dalmatians, I agree your dog is possibly mixed with one (but no one knows for sure). Please notice the spelling of Dalmatian. It is with an A not an O. 

Your dog is cute what ever she is. Does it really matter what her mix is? I say drop the subject and be happy with her as a dog!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

You ask us for our opinion then get mad becuase it isnt what you wanted? lol


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry i didnt mean to yell at you. my mom was mad at me for posting this thats why wanted to delete this. i guess she does lookalittle like a dal but there is definatly whippet in there to. 
agian sorry for the yelling.
Edit: i did not try to yell at you guys.a lot of people say she looks like a whippet.in the pics it may be hard to see her tuck.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a Boxer/American Staff Terrier who had ghost spots. 

Since you don't know her origin you/we can't say exactly what she is. It's all just a guess and we could be totally off the scale.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, I have seen many Pits that have the spots as well. She looks like a little Pit mix. Whippet? Maybe! She is a lovely puppy anyway. I love her expressive face.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

soleilwhippet said:


> how does she have a dalmation build? shes lean, has a tuk has the same type of ears, and head shape also the spots are on her skin not her fur. shes about 8 months. weres the pit in her?


Her face does not have the proportions or features of a whippet. Her muzzle is too boxy and the ears are too big. Whippets/sighthounds aren't the only breeds with tucks, as greyhounds (and other sighthounds) were used in the creation of other breeds - the deep chest and tuck is something they passed on. The min pin is good example (though I think the IG was used in their development). I don't see the exaggerated tuck in her like you see in whippets and that I've seen in whippet mixes (confirmed whippet mixes). She's very heavily boned in her legs, which leads me away from a whippet and her feet do not have the characteristic sighthound appearance/shape.



> Edit: also my friend says she has the same temperment as a whippet nice and shy,unlike dalmations who are jerks. im not saying that i dont like dals but thats she said.another thing she has the whippet speed.


A double suspension gait is partly what gives the whippet (and greyhound) their speed. Not something that all breeeds, even sighthounds, possess. I really doubt any dog that can not achieve this, in addition to the other physical characteristic unique to whippets and greyhounds, can really compare in straightline, sprinting speed. A lot of dogs look fast...until you see them run w/a whippet or greyhound  

I'm not saying there's no whippet there...just that I wouldn't necessarily look at the pictures you posted and say "oh, that's a whippet mix." The first pic you posted looks JRT to me with the way the eyes are set in the head. I'm not sure I see dalmation (though there's nothing wrong with dals at all) either.

As for a lot of people saying she looks like a whippet...well, a lot of people tell me they just *KNOW* my greyhounds are whippets....or dobermans or great danes or <insert breed here>. Many people have never seen a whippet in person, but they think they know what they should look like. There's nothing wrong with wanting a whippet or a whippet mix, but just saying your dog is one, doesn't make her one.

Just enjoy her and love her, regardless of what breed(s) she may or may not be.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

A little off topic here. Lots of people think my mutt has greyhound in him. I have read some stuff on foxhounds and I think his personality and looks are somwhat fox-houndish. I think I read somewhere that american foxhounds were bred with greyhounds to increase their speed. Does anyone know if this is true? My dog is super fast but very much a super mixed dog. He also has spots. The other question I get is if he is a pit bull. I'm not sure why, as he has very long legs and a thin waist. I think his head is a little boxy at the top, maybe that's what people see. It's amazing the comments we get. My husband had a dalmatian as a boy and it was the love of his life. He is hoping there is some dal in our dog, just so he can have a little of Champ still with him. Funny how people feel about different breeds.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> A little off topic here. Lots of people think my mutt has greyhound in him. I have read some stuff on foxhounds and I think his personality and looks are somwhat fox-houndish. I think I read somewhere that american foxhounds were bred with greyhounds to increase their speed. Does anyone know if this is true? My dog is super fast but very much a super mixed dog. He also has spots. The other question I get is if he is a pit bull. I'm not sure why, as he has very long legs and a thin waist. I think his head is a little boxy at the top, maybe that's what people see. It's amazing the comments we get. My husband had a dalmatian as a boy and it was the love of his life. He is hoping there is some dal in our dog, just so he can have a little of Champ still with him. Funny how people feel about different breeds.


I think odds are very good that foxhounds have greyhound blood in them. It's not uncommon for people to use greyhounds every few generations to infuse some speed (as they do in sled dogs to this day)...and the greyhound was used as a foundation breed in many breeds that we have today. The greyhound has been a favorite breed of royals and the upper class for centuries...the same people who have given us other hunting breeds such as the foxhound. Here's a site that claims the foxhound is a descendant of the greyhound: http://www.belcherfoundation.org/natural_history_of_hunting_hounds.htm

I boarded a German Short Haired Pointer not too long ago and was amazed at how "greyhound-like" her chest and tuck were..it's neat (to me) to see my beloved greyhound breed in so many other types of dogs


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I boarded a German Short Haired Pointer not too long ago and was amazed at how "greyhound-like" her chest and tuck were..it's neat (to me) to see my beloved greyhound breed in so many other types of dogs


Oh I know that feeling! Just about 1/3 of cat breeds today have Siamese in them!


----------

